# Script for a show with no words...



## rapscaLLion (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey guys,

Anyone have any thoughts on how to write a script as the show is being created for a performance with no words (or at least, no words from any real language)? I can probably write the sounds phonetically but noting gestures and dance escapes me...

Any advice would be great!


----------



## Footer (Jan 4, 2010)

Same way you call dance. You need to write the movement/actions that are occurring onstage. If the piece is timed to music, all the better.


----------



## cprted (Jan 4, 2010)

Footer said:


> Same way you call dance. You need to write the movement/actions that are occurring onstage. If the piece is timed to music, all the better.


Exactly. If it is being performed to recorded music, you can call off a stopwatch. If it is live music, call off the score. If neither, you'll have to record gestures and movements.


----------



## Footer (Jan 4, 2010)

cprted said:


> Exactly. If it is being performed to recorded music, you can call off a stopwatch. If it is live music, call off the score. If neither, you'll have to record gestures and movements.



The stopwatch is a good place holder, but the cue should still be called from what is actually happening onstage. If you could call a show off a stopwatch, you wouldn't need an SM.


----------



## Anvilx (Jan 5, 2010)

Reminds me, today I was reading a blog about funny search engine key phrase and one was "how do you make a blog without wrinting". 
Back to your query perhaps you could draw pictures?
But I think Footer and cprted probably have a better idea.


----------



## cprted (Jan 5, 2010)

Footer said:


> The stopwatch is a good place holder, but the cue should still be called from what is actually happening onstage. If you could call a show off a stopwatch, you wouldn't need an SM.


Oh absolutely. There are SMs out there that actually call off a stopwatch (so I've heard), and it makes me shudder other than in very particular circumstances.


----------



## Sayen (Jan 16, 2010)

cprted said:


> Oh absolutely. There are SMs out there that actually call off a stopwatch (so I've heard), and it makes me shudder other than in very particular circumstances.



A stopwatch is great for shows when you've only seen a rehearsal or two before performance, such as in-house rentals or tours. I use a stopwatch through rehearsal to figure out approximate times, so I'm not giving five minute standbys when I'm unfamiliar with the pacing for a show.


----------



## mstaylor (Jan 17, 2010)

I can see using a timing device to track music that you may not be very familar with, but I can't see calling cues from it. Unless your show is on tracks, then it will be different every night.


----------



## Anonymous067 (Jan 29, 2010)

using a stopwatch also doesn't work if you have a double cast, that switches off each night.


----------

